# MT-2 / Metal Zone clone PCB



## Danbieranowski (Mar 27, 2021)

Anyone know of any companies making a Metal Zone clone PCB?


----------



## Paradox916 (Mar 28, 2021)

People ether love or hate that pedal. It’s like the Honda Civic of distortion pedals everyone has had one, makes fun of it, but you know it’s reliable and it’s gonna get you there🤣


----------



## Paradox916 (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Danbieranowski (Mar 28, 2021)

Paradox916 said:


> People ether love or hate that pedal. It’s like the Honda Civic of distortion pedals everyone has had one, makes fun of it, but you know it’s reliable and it’s gonna get you there🤣


Yeah! I have a friend who wants me to make him a combo pedal that includes one and you would think with its ubiquity someone would sell a PCB, but I can’t find one. Almost tempted to just buy a $40 used one and pull the guts out.


----------



## Robert (Mar 28, 2021)

I have a schematic drawn up and plan to do a layout when I can get around to it.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Mar 28, 2021)

Robert said:


> I have a schematic drawn up and plan to do a layout when I can get around to it.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Paradox916 (Mar 28, 2021)

Well there you go.

(*says calmly but secretly excited.)


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 29, 2021)

I was going to say: It's the very ubiquity of it that there's not a PCB for it ...

Then Mr PPCB chimes in with (paraphrasing) "it's in the works".



Of course, the TS-808 and derivatives are omnipresent, and there's PCBs for all of them... Yeah, why not the Metalzone?
I can pair it with my HM-2 build.


----------



## finebyfine (Mar 30, 2021)

I'd pull the trigger on an mt-2 board in a heartbeat. I remember saving up lawn mowing money to buy one in middle school to play through a god awful line 6 amp.

@PedalPCB just make sure you don't do the covid implant tracker mod: https://www.guitarworld.com/news/co...nes-only-its-actually-for-the-boss-metal-zone


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Mar 30, 2021)

Paradox916 said:


> People ether love or hate that pedal. It’s like the Honda Civic of distortion pedals everyone has had one, makes fun of it, but you know it’s reliable and it’s gonna get you there🤣


First pedal I ever bought... Least pedal I ever used... But I still keep it for sentimental reasons xD


----------



## Robert (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## fig (Jul 14, 2021)

Must be waza-week


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Jul 14, 2021)

I've never used a metalzone.  I'm not even sure I've heard one in person.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jul 14, 2021)

SillyOctpuss said:


> I've never used a metalzone.  I'm not even sure I've heard one in person.


They aren’t commonly considered great. But they are hugely popular and because of that popularity they have an audience.


----------



## Robert (Jul 14, 2021)

I haven't used one in nearly 30 years,  and I fully expected it to be awful...... but it really isn't bad.


----------



## JamieJ (Jul 14, 2021)

Did you see the fake news going round where a schematic was posted online which was claimed to be the electronic chip the government was inserting into people with the COVID vaccine.

Turns out it was the metal zone schematic
🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Robert (Jul 14, 2021)

That wasn't fake news....

It was the only way Boss could get rid of all the old stock.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jul 14, 2021)

Robert said:


> I haven't used one in nearly 30 years,  and I fully expected it to be awful...... but it really isn't bad.


I think it’s partially due to the fact that most people get them really early on in their playing and don’t know how to dial something like that in. I’m sure I would’ve done like 100% full gain, mids totally scooped, on some cheap solid state practice amp. Then I would’ve blamed the pedal.


----------



## Robert (Jul 14, 2021)

That is almost certainly _exactly _how I used mine.... with a Strat on the bridge pickup... playing 90s alternative.

"Why the hell can't I hear myself over the drums?"

Good times.... good times....   


The sweepable midrange frequency is really cool to have.


----------



## finebyfine (Jul 14, 2021)

[chanting to myself] metal zone metal zone metal zone 

y’all better hope you cop your boards before i roll through and order like 20 when they drop


----------



## JamieJ (Jul 14, 2021)

The TPS show with Simon Neil was a great watch - particularly if you are a metal zone fan.


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Jul 14, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> The TPS show with Simon Neil was a great watch - particularly if you are a metal zone fan.


I'm not really much of a Biffy Clyro fan but I really enjoyed that episode.  He's incredibly engaging and really funny


----------



## mnemonic (Jul 14, 2021)

I have an old one and the Waza one. The original I removed two caps that I think disables one of the gyrator mid peaking filters (too lazy to look it up) and it makes it much more usable as a distortion or boost pedal.

the custom mode is nice on the Waza, more modern/refined sounding and it has less bees in it, in that mode. Easier to dial in, for sure. I’d be curious to know what the differences are (please not just one or two caps different)


----------



## Bucksears (Jul 15, 2021)

Kinda excited about this.
The MT-2 was my first dirt pedal back in ‘94. Used that for a couple of years and it was a lot of fun. 
Don’t NEED one now, but would consider building one for nostalgia’s sake and because I’d probably have a little better control over it, or take a different approach to the EQ.


----------



## benny_profane (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 16, 2021)

benny_profane said:


> View attachment 13707


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 16, 2021)

MT-2 is the ...







... Bee's knees.


----------



## music6000 (Jul 16, 2021)

Robert said:


> I have a schematic drawn up and plan to do a layout when I can get around to it.


Why?


----------



## Dali (Jul 16, 2021)

I don't have one, never played on one but I will probably build one, once available, because I'm helpless.

🐝🐝🐝


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Jul 16, 2021)

All this talks of bees is making me think about this


----------



## Grubb (Jul 18, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> I think it’s partially due to the fact that most people get them really early on in their playing and don’t know how to dial something like that in. I’m sure I would’ve done like 100% full gain, mids totally scooped, on some cheap solid state practice amp. Then I would’ve blamed the pedal.


Have you seen Ola run one into the power section of his Randall head on YouTube? Sounds killer compared tos most Metal Zone tones I've heard. 

Also there's a Nordic Metal PCB on another manufacturer's website, none in stock atm but that might be an option for you if the Waza version doesnt appear here soon. Personally I'm going to wait for this one 😎


----------



## music6000 (Jul 18, 2021)

Grubb said:


> Have you seen Ola run one into the power section of his Randall head on YouTube? Sounds killer compared tos most Metal Zone tones I've heard.
> 
> Also there's a Nordic Metal PCB on another manufacturer's website, none in stock atm but that might be an option for you if the Waza version doesnt appear here soon. Personally I'm going to wait for this one 😎


Everything Ola does is '' Will it Chug'' so everything sounds chug chug !!!


----------



## finebyfine (Jul 18, 2021)

Also if you haven't seen that the wishlist format changed (we can vote on stuff now!) vote for the repost of the metal zone https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/boss-mt-2-metal-zone.7497/


----------



## Grubb (Jul 19, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Everything Ola does is '' Will it Chug'' so everything sounds chug chug !!!


The MT-2 chugs for real. It's no Abasi Pathos or Revv G3, but it CHUGS


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 19, 2021)

CHUG CHUG CHUG...


----------



## ANGRY_SWEDE (Sep 16, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> Anyone know of any companies making a Metal Zone clone PCB?


This is a verification build [DIY MT2] I just did for Nicholas Williams [formally Dunwich Amps]. It should be available through godcityinstruments.com in the near future. The build doc and other small details are being worked out.


----------



## ANGRY_SWEDE (Nov 3, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> Anyone know of any companies making a Metal Zone clone PCB?


Just finished this demo. PCB should be available in a couple of months or so...


----------



## daeg (Nov 3, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> I think it’s partially due to the fact that most people get them really early on in their playing and don’t know how to dial something like that in. I’m sure I would’ve done like 100% full gain, mids totally scooped, on some cheap solid state practice amp. Then I would’ve blamed the pedal.


Exactly. 4 knobs of EQ on a pedal + 3-5 knobs of EQ on an Amp is just too much for a beginner guitarist. The high compression is also a problem, which is why the LED clipping mods are so popular.

Almost a decade ago, I bought an MT-2, modded it and gave it a metal head friend as a gift. He was stoked but just couldn't get a consistent sound out of it.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 3, 2021)

daeg said:


> Exactly. 4 knobs of EQ on a pedal + 3-5 knobs of EQ on an Amp is just too much for a beginner guitarist. The high compression is also a problem, which is why the LED clipping mods are so popular.
> 
> Almost a decade ago, I bought an MT-2, modded it and gave it a metal head friend as a gift. He was stoked but just couldn't get a consistent sound out of it.


It's too much for some of us experienced guitarists too! 😅


----------



## daeg (Nov 3, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> It's too much for some of us experienced guitarists too! 😅


You know, when I first started building PedalPCB circuits I was on a 6-knob kick. I built about 10 6-knob/125B circuits and loaded them all onto my pedalboard at once. After the board got completed I started having moments like "...F***, how did I like the Alpha Dog set? Oh crap, now it's not interacting with the Warden right. Okay, now how much Lower Mid was right on the Omnicabsim when playing with Distortion? Agghh why does everything have so many controls!"

After coming to accept that there was such a thing as too much tweakability, I replaced each pedal with a 3-knob equivalent and haven't looked back. I think the lesson is that if you only have a few pedals, it's great to have jack-of-all-trades pedals with lots of controls. If you have a lot of pedals, you want simple pedals that 'do one thing, do it well'.


----------



## Jonnytexas (Nov 3, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> Did you see the fake news going round where a schematic was posted online which was claimed to be the electronic chip the government was inserting into people with the COVID vaccine.
> 
> Turns out it was the metal zone schematic
> 🤣🤣🤣


I don't know.  My playing has been a lot more metal since I got vaccinated.


----------



## djmiyta (Nov 3, 2021)

I have 3 of em 2 I modded and when I got wind of this I dropped everything to go and get my schematic I mean vaccine 
For me a modded one ( Wamplers mod ) makes it a pretty kick ass pedal again to me


----------



## NSJ (Mar 25, 2022)

@PedalPCB are you still planning to release this one? With some good mods this can potentially kick some serious “boutique ass”.


----------

